# Doing the Frisco Disco



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Bruce, where you at? We’ll be hitting up Frisco Woods next Thursday and hoping to get a brown bomber in the surf. If that fails, hopefully Spanish, blues, pompano, mullet, etc. If that fails, we’ll be drinking cold beer on the beach.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just got back on the 25th, and had a killer week on mullet, must have caught close to 100, Cobia were thick in Avon saw 3 caught one day but no luck for us, one guy I gave him a blue and he cut it up and bam in minutes he had a 40 lber


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

saw that Frisco Disco line and grabbed my attention, I don't get on here much any more


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you're a fisheries guy, my wife wants to know why there is no fall run of Cobia


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

surfchunker said:


> you're a fisheries guy, my wife wants to know why there is no fall run of Cobia


Good to hear that you had some good fishing! Based on the tagging data, most of the fish we catch off the OBX eventually make their way into the Chesapeake Bay for likely spawning activity. Some of those fish may be spawning in inlets along the OBX as well, although I certainly can't confirm that. As they out migrate from the Chesapeake in September/October, they may be further off the beach as they move south/offshore or both to find warm water and not available to surfcasters. The acoustic telemetry work also shows that some fish will move along a certain shoreline and move into a few different estuaries during April/May/June in SC and northern GA too.


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Still, the question of why they aren't on the beach when fall temps are right and caught when everyone is fishing similar gear for red drum is a good one. They are a fascinating fish and I hope we continue to learn more about them.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

hope the weather is good for you seems to be a killer year for them and at least I got to touch one, we will be back down late Sept and I also got an invite to go down in Jan


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

I think the cobia hang offshore later in the year. We catch them around wrecks quite a bit later in the summer and into the fall. Maybe they spawn in the inlets and that is what makes them stay close to shore in the Spring?


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Bumping my annual post. We’ll be in town next Thursday (Frisco Woods) to try for a cobia and whatever else. Sounds like Spanish and pompano are good. Hoping for a wave of brown fish. Anyone have a definitive answer on if we can make the walk to the point?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

dude we just got back, I had a nice cobia on Friday the 24th, lost it in the wash on ramp 38 .... good luck


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

surfchunker said:


> dude we just got back, I had a nice cobia on Friday the 24th, lost it in the wash on ramp 38 .... good luck


Man, that's a shame. I've been there before. Hopefully, this front Thursday night doesn't screw things up too much.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

hope you have great weather ... guessing it was around 50 pounds


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

We fished hard from 5/30-6/1 mostly around ramp 44 and 38. Wind was a beast most of the time and the water stayed pretty muddy. We did have some semi-decent water on Saturday morning before the storms rolled through again and had a chance to kayak some baits out. No takers though. Still caught a few Spanish, mullet, and black drum so we were able to have a little fish fry. Great time had as always and we’ll be back next year hoping for east 5 kts and clear blue water.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

jtsnake said:


> We fished hard from 5/30-6/1 mostly around ramp 44 and 38. Wind was a beast most of the time and the water stayed pretty muddy. We did have some semi-decent water on Saturday morning before the storms rolled through again and had a chance to kayak some baits out. No takers though. Still caught a few Spanish, mullet, and black drum so we were able to have a little fish fry. Great time had as always and we’ll be back next year hoping for east 5 kts and clear blue water.


it happens, guess we will be back down in sept


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

JT were you the guys kayaking out close to the point closure? Saw some guys doing it before those storm rolled in that Friday evening.


----------

